# cas d école



## bessman (25 Décembre 2011)

bonjour, 
et joyeux noel ! 
voila, je viens de transferer de la musique depuis mon mac book pro  sur l ipad de ma belle soeur, jusque là tout se passe bien.
je lui dis que si il y a des musiques qui ne lui plaisent pas elle pourra les jeter.
mais quand je suis sur l ipad, je ne sais comment faire pour supprimer des chansons.
elle va repartir avec son ipad chez elle, mais comment va t elle faire pour supprimer
les chansons qui ne lui plaisent pas ? 
merci d avance de vos lumieres 
bessman


----------



## tom_bidibule (25 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir et joyeux Noël 

Pas de problème pour ta belle soeur, elle va dans Musique, appui long sur un album pour l'effacer. Si c'est juste une chanson, dans l'onglet chansons elle glisse le doigt vers la droite sur le nom de la chanson et elle appuie sur effacer.
Voilà!


----------

